# My 1992 Suburban.



## csx7006 (Jul 17, 2009)

I got a 1992 Chevy Suburban. Its mostly factory except the radio. I do have a question. Is there a way to convert it from 5 wheel lug to 6 wheel lug?


----------



## spacemule (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know the answer dude, but I have gotten good information from this site before.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jul 18, 2009)

csx7006 said:


> I got a 1992 Chevy Suburban. Its mostly factory except the radio. I do have a question. Is there a way to convert it from 5 wheel lug to 6 wheel lug?


It would be a matter of changing the hubs. There are a bunch of aftermarket companies that offer kits for that. You can also convert to disc brakes if you want.


----------



## csx7006 (Jul 18, 2009)

do you know of anybody right off your noggin?


----------



## nilzlofgren (Jul 18, 2009)

Give this guy a call. His name is Steve Gerstner. He's in Florida.
www.differentialeng.com/Home.htm


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 18, 2009)

csx7006 said:


> I got a 1992 Chevy Suburban. Its mostly factory except the radio. I do have a question. Is there a way to convert it from 5 wheel lug to 6 wheel lug?



Don't waste your money. Leave it alone and drive the wheels off of it.

On most 1/2 ton Chevy trucks, 15 inch wheels with 5 lugs is 2WD; 16 inch wheels with 6 lugs is 4WD. Frames, chassis and running gear on 4WD Chevy's are vastly different than on 2WD. Conversion will be difficult-to-impossible and expensive. 

It is better to replace a 1/2 ton Chevy with a 3/4 ton Chevy. 16 inch wheels with 8 lugs are standard on 3/4 ton GM trucks. 3/4 ton trucks are stronger and more durable.

Replace the passenger (P-type) tires with Light Truck (LT) tires as soon as possible.


----------



## csx7006 (Jul 18, 2009)

done the replacement of the tires to a agressive tread. The previous tires i had was real bad. THe tread was bare, and 1 had a gash in it. I wonder how it survived coming and going to Texas. I will wait on getting another truck.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 19, 2009)

csx7006 said:


> done the replacement of the tires to a agressive tread. The previous tires i had was real bad. THe tread was bare, and 1 had a gash in it. I wonder how it survived coming and going to Texas. I will wait on getting another truck.



I always go for LT tires with the most # of plies my rims can handle. Passenger tires on SUVs and pickups have a soft ride but they are not very good for off-pavement and risky on high center of gravity trucks.

My old body style 89 GMC Burb 1500 4WD had 15" wheels with 6 lugs and 6 ply tires. I replaced it with a used 99 Silverado 2500 4WD with 8,660 GVWR and 10 ply tires. The 3/4 ton corners and handles much better than 1/2 ton, the ride is still comfortable, the 6.0L V8 has much more power, and it gets better gas mileage.


----------



## csx7006 (Jul 19, 2009)

Well i brought it used and i need it as a "work" truck. The carpet is bad since someone DUMPED oil on the passenger side. It was in pools.:censored: I figured i am going to rip out all the carpet and use Rustoeleum or herculiner. any good ideas?


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Why did you want to change the lug pattern? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## csx7006 (Jul 19, 2009)

so i can run the common 6 lug pattern GM wheel


----------



## Rookie1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I see.


----------



## csx7006 (Jul 19, 2009)

Next payday i will take a weekend and Herculiner my burban


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 20, 2009)

csx7006 said:


> Well i brought it used and i need it as a "work" truck. The carpet is bad since someone DUMPED oil on the passenger side. It was in pools.:censored: I figured i am going to rip out all the carpet and use Rustoeleum or herculiner. any good ideas?



The previous owner of my 89 Burb had a great idea. 

He replaced the electric fuel pump inside of the gas tank by lifting the carpet in the rear area behind the 3rd seat and cutting a square hole in the floor. After replacing the fuel pump, he covered the hole with a piece of sheet metal.

An inspection/access plate attached to the floor with sheet metal screws eliminates the need to remove and reinstall the 40 gallon gas tank. The rear carpet covers it up.

Gas tank access plates made to fit SUVs and pickups could have potential for the aftermarket.


----------



## clearance (Jul 20, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> The previous owner of my 89 Burb had a great idea.
> 
> He replaced the electric fuel pump inside of the gas tank by lifting the carpet in the rear area behind the 3rd seat and cutting a square hole in the floor. After replacing the fuel pump, he covered the hole with a piece of sheet metal.
> 
> ...



Did the same on the '89 Blazer, my buddy told me this. Sure beat getting the trailer hitch and gas tank out first. Still a pita compared to changing the fuel pump on an older truck.


----------



## csx7006 (Jul 20, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> The previous owner of my 89 Burb had a great idea.
> 
> He replaced the electric fuel pump inside of the gas tank by lifting the carpet in the rear area behind the 3rd seat and cutting a square hole in the floor. After replacing the fuel pump, he covered the hole with a piece of sheet metal.
> 
> ...



I might do that while im still thinking of ripping out the carpet of the cargo area


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jul 20, 2009)

clearance said:


> Did the same on the '89 Blazer, my buddy told me this. Sure beat getting the trailer hitch and gas tank out first. Still a pita compared to changing the fuel pump on an older truck.



Mechanical fuel pumps mounted on the engine had a tendency to gave some advance warning before they actually crapped out. They usually gave enough time to limp to a garage or a parts store.

Electric fuel pumps mounted inside of gas tanks have a tendency to crap out suddenly without warning. Electrics like to leave vehicles stranded out in the middle of nowhere.

Instead of completely draining, removing and reinstalling the gas tank on pickups, some mechanics unbolt the bed from the frame and lift one side of the bed above the gas tank. The bed-to-frame bolts on the fuel tank side of the pickup are removed. The bed-to-frame bolts on the opposite side are loosened.

Aftermarket access plates made to match the bed floors of pickups could solve this problem in a heartbeat.


----------



## csx7006 (Jul 20, 2009)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> Mechanical fuel pumps mounted on the engine had a tendency to gave some advance warning before they actually crapped out. They usually gave enough time to limp to a garage or a parts store.
> 
> Electric fuel pumps mounted inside of gas tanks have a tendency to crap out suddenly without warning. Electrics like to leave vehicles stranded out in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> ...



yep i agree with you on that. My fuel sender unit on my burban is broke. I might as well replace the fuel pump too while im at it.


----------

